# Dragonborn class choices



## tecnowraith (Aug 18, 2008)

Which class works well with the Dragonborn racial bonuses of Str and Cha?


----------



## Intrope (Aug 18, 2008)

From what I can see, all of them but Wizard. Naturally, not every build of every class will work well (Bow Ranger isn't a good choice for Dragonborn, for instance).


----------



## mattdm (Aug 18, 2008)

Intrope said:


> From what I can see, all of them but Wizard. Naturally, not every build of every class will work well (Bow Ranger isn't a good choice for Dragonborn, for instance).




And for that matter, we have a dragonborn wizard in our group and it's working out just fine.


----------



## Kaelkatar (Aug 18, 2008)

Fighters, Melee Rangers, Paladins, Clerics, and Warlords use STR as a primary attack stat.
Warlocks and Paladins use CHA as an attack stat for about half of their spells.
Artful Dodging Rogues and Clerics use CHA to increase the secondary effects of some powers.
Brutal Scoundral Rogues use STR to increase their secondary effects.

To make the best use of both ability score boosts, Cleric and Paladins are the best choice.


----------



## Anguirus (Aug 18, 2008)

^ Somebody forgot about inspiring warlords...

Dragonborn are truly beautiful in this role.  Their stats are custom-made for it, they can afford to kick a few points into Con for survivability, and they get a minion-clearer power.  They make great Taclords too, with enough points in Charisma to dabble in more healing-focused Inspiring powers.


----------



## Gloombunny (Aug 18, 2008)

Kaelkatar said:


> To make the best use of both ability score boosts, Cleric and Paladins are the best choice.



You don't need to use both attribute boosts to have a build that suits dragonborn very well, though.  I mean, there are no PHB races that have both Str and another fighter-useful attribute, so dragonborn are as good as any race and better than most when it comes to fightering.  (Also, if you go with a hammer or axe fighter, the Con you're investing in for your weapon powers and feats will also count towards the healing surge bonus you get as a dragonborn.  That's kind of backwards from the usual "racial attribute bonus -> better class feature", but it's certainly worth remembering!)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2008)

tecnowraith said:


> Which class works well with the Dragonborn racial bonuses of Str and Cha?




Here's a little more than just Dragonborns. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=235913

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ginnel (Aug 18, 2008)

mattdm said:


> And for that matter, we have a dragonborn wizard in our group and it's working out just fine.




Same here we have a Dragonborn Fighter and a Dragonborn Wizard, both with 18's in their main stats its working out quite well around 9 sessions in.


----------



## tecnowraith (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought about doing a Dragonborn Warlock but was not sure if it could work with their stats bonuses. High Cha works well yes but high Str is good for the Breath Weapon.


----------



## Ginnel (Aug 18, 2008)

tecnowraith said:


> I thought about doing a Dragonborn Warlock but was not if it could work it's stats bonuses. High Cha works well yes but high Str is good for the Breath Weapon.



High Con is better for the breathweapon as it can add to the to hit and will be adding to the damage of it, this is a very nice correlation to a Con based warlock  The str bonus can more easily open up some of the armor feats for the warlock if he concentrates on both his Con and his Cha.


----------



## tecnowraith (Aug 23, 2008)

What's cool and unique about Warlords, Fighters and paladins in powers and visual reference? Since this both a general question and for my dragonborn class, I asked rather than strating a new thread.

Also why a Starlock for the Dragonborn rather than a Feylock?


----------



## Gloombunny (Aug 23, 2008)

tecnowraith said:


> Also why a Starlock for the Dragonborn rather than a Feylock?



A feylock has little reason to care about Str and Con.  A starlock wants good Cha and good Con, so you benefit from both the +2 Cha and the extra hitpoints on surges, and even the Str bonus comes in handy to get heavy armor, which you'll need 'cuz keeping both Con and Cha high doesn't leave much for your Int.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 23, 2008)

mattdm said:


> And for that matter, we have a dragonborn wizard in our group and it's working out just fine.



They can work just fine as wizards, but their racial benefits serve more to round them out rather than increase their class power. Their Stat overlap seems in good part designed to balance out that breath weapon power area of effect, which for a wizard is easily covered other ways.


----------



## livinginarizona (Aug 23, 2008)

I've built myself quite a handy Dragonborn Paladin devoted to Bahamut. 
Got myself a 20 AC (horrible reflex tho) brandishing a broad-sword and looking forward to using Armor of Bahamut and Sacred Circle at level 2.

Strength and Charisma seems to synergize real well with Paladins.


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Aug 24, 2008)

Dragonborn make good strength clerics, fighters, paladins, melee rangers, warlords, and feylocks. In other classes, they are playable but unexceptional.


----------



## DracoSuave (Aug 24, 2008)

Not to mention, Con works well with Dragonborn (kinda reverse synergy) by making the healing surges that much better.


----------



## Exen Trik (Aug 24, 2008)

Kaelkatar said:


> Artful Dodging Rogues



I now want to play a slinky, sneaky dragonborn, ashen gray and breathing cold, wielding frost weapons with the wintertouched feat.

Thanks!


----------

